# pregnant cat



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all, I done a good deed today and took in a pregnant cat for someone as the person she rescued her from was going to drown her!! And she had too many cats already bless her! She is a gorgeous Tabby & white, very soft natured!! 
Anyway, Iv just been looking at her, (as they havent a clue whens shes due) and you know when cats have had their kittens they get that rough bit under their tummys where their milk is?? (hope someone does)..well shes got that already!! her teats are leaking milk...

So has she had kittens recentley and got pregnant straight away OR is this to do with this pregnancy??


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Hi,
Good on you for taking this little lady on!
Its not uncommon for cats to leak milk during the pregnancy, more so towards the end.


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

helz said:


> Hi,
> Good on you for taking this little lady on!
> Its not uncommon for cats to leak milk during the pregnancy, more so towards the end.


Hi thanks alot! Iv been through cat pregnancy before but mine never had their milksacks so rough until they had them, she has got babies in her...but just trying to find out how long people think she is! or that shes leaking milk cause she recently had a litter?

If she had, had a litter, wouldnt she be calling them?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

If she has been neglected and just a breeding machine there could be old crusty bits left from the last litter. Get a warm cotton wool pad and just wipe round them for her to clean them up, then she is starting afresh with this litter, God bless her and good lass you for taking her on


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> If she has been neglected and just a breeding machine there could be old crusty bits left from the last litter. Get a warm cotton wool pad and just wipe round them for her to clean them up, then she is starting afresh with this litter, God bless her and good lass you for taking her on


Thanks, will do that now...


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> If she has been neglected and just a breeding machine there could be old crusty bits left from the last litter. Get a warm cotton wool pad and just wipe round them for her to clean them up, then she is starting afresh with this litter, God bless her and good lass you for taking her on


so is the leaking milk from her new litter?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

bshcatz said:


> Hi all, I done a good deed today and took in a pregnant cat for someone as the person she rescued her from was going to drown her!!


 I thought drowning adult cats, at least, was a thing of the past!


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

lizward said:


> I thought drowning adult cats, at least, was a thing of the past!


not too this lady its not!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

bshcatz said:


> Hi thanks alot! Iv been through cat pregnancy before but mine never had their milksacks so rough until they had them, she has got babies in her...but just trying to find out how long people think she is! or that shes leaking milk cause she recently had a litter?
> 
> If she had, had a litter, wouldnt she be calling them?


She's definitely pregnant is she? If so she must be very due. If her previous litter had been "removed" and she is visibly pregnant now, she must have lost that litter at least 4 weeks ago, she wouldn't still be producing milk for them.

Liz


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

lizward said:


> She's definitely pregnant is she? If so she must be very due. If her previous litter had been "removed" and she is visibly pregnant now, she must have lost that litter at least 4 weeks ago, she wouldn't still be producing milk for them.
> 
> Liz


The lady who brought her to me has 2 Tabby kittens to re-home that she rescued from someone but she didnt say that they were this cats!

Her nipples are quite dry too...


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

it would be useful to see a picture of this queen if possible. From the descriptions I have read (if I have understood this correctly) see seems to be leaking milk from her teats and is pregnant so I guess it would be in expectation of the litter which is about to be born soon.

Sounds to me as if this poor queen had a very bad life before you got her and saved her from an untimely death. Good for you. I shudder to think what happened to the poor kittens from her last litter which from the way I read this, seems to have been fairlly recently too ... I guess the person you got her from is not a registered breeder then ....

Good luck with this girl and her babies.


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Rraa said:


> it would be useful to see a picture of this queen if possible. From the descriptions I have read (if I have understood this correctly) see seems to be leaking milk from her teats and is pregnant so I guess it would be in expectation of the litter which is about to be born soon.
> 
> Sounds to me as if this poor queen had a very bad life before you got her and saved her from an untimely death. Good for you. I shudder to think what happened to the poor kittens from her last litter which from the way I read this, seems to have been fairlly recently too ... I guess the person you got her from is not a registered breeder then ....
> 
> Good luck with this girl and her babies.


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

some pics or socks and her tummy!! Her Tummy isnt solid but i can feel babies...If you imaging her on her back, then her left hand side teats are the ones with the sagging milk sacks...


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for showing her and the handsets nearby were a useful measure of scale too. Even so, it is tricky to guess how long she still has before the babies are born. It could be two weeks or two days. My own queen is about the same size and she has two weeks to go but she is a siamese. 

Have you taken this cat to the vet to give her a check over before you brought her home? Did the vet have an opinion?

I would just see that she gets the best food, as much as she will eat, if you can give her three meals a day, great but if you have to work during the day, leave dry food down for her to graze on until you come home. Just keep an eye on her. The last few days before she gives birth you will see her trying to find a little nook to hide away in ... then you'll know it will be soon.

Some cats show easily early on in the pregnancy whilst others take longer to show and only do so quite late - this is why it is difficult to say. Added to this is the fact that the date of mating is not known (or is it?). Normally, feline gestation is between 63-70 days.


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Thanks for showing her and the handsets nearby were a useful measure of scale too. Even so, it is tricky to guess how long she still has before the babies are born. It could be two weeks or two days. My own queen is about the same size and she has two weeks to go but she is a siamese.
> 
> Have you taken this cat to the vet to give her a check over before you brought her home? Did the vet have an opinion?
> 
> ...


hiya, I only got her this evening, so not got to a vet yet...I reakon that this lady took her kittens to sell then wanted to git rid of socks! she is def pregnant and she even said that she thinks 2 weeks! but like you said I wil keep an eye on her, and not let her out!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

O I think her condition is not in question and she is more than two weeks pregnant - as you suspected. Hope you will post on here to let us know how Socks is doing as the time goes by. There are other breeders on this forum so if you need any advice, first speak to your vet, and in the meantime, you can also get basic advice on here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

What a lucky cat Socks is though to have found a loving home with you. It's awful to think how some people treat these beautiful creatures.

I hope she settles well and enjoys her new home.

Keep us posted as to how she gets on

Lou
X


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> What a lucky cat Socks is though to have found a loving home with you. It's awful to think how some people treat these beautiful creatures.
> 
> I hope she settles well and enjoys her new home.
> 
> ...


yes def will do! thanks for everyones advice xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*What a wonderful person you are taking her in. 
How can someone drown their cats I would be reporting them, if thats the case. Or does she threaten it, just so somebody will feel sorry for the cats and take them ? *


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Hiya All! Socks hasnt eaten anything since she came yesterday...shes just wondering around...


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Don't worry too much, she's probably just a bit bewildered with everything bless her. Have you tried tempting her with something very smelly, like tunafish ?*


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

UPDATE UPDATE!! Socks is the mother of the 2 8 week old kittens this lady has...AGRRRRRRR, which explains her sagginess and leaking milk.....

But she is def pregnant AGAIN!...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my the poor thing, fancy having two litters so close together,she will be exhusted,poor little girl,


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> oh my the poor thing, fancy having two litters so close together,she will be exhusted,poor little girl,


Im soooo mad at her OLD owner, Least her NEW owner will take care of her...bless her!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless her, at least she is in good hands now, let us know how she gets on,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> UPDATE UPDATE!! Socks is the mother of the 2 8 week old kittens this lady has...AGRRRRRRR, which explains her sagginess and leaking milk.....
> 
> But she is def pregnant AGAIN!...


*OMG!! Poor, poor lass, no wonder shes down in the dumps, bless her. Obviously she is a breeding machine for that woman, what a disgrace she is!!! Will you be reporting her ? I know I would Just so glad you took her in, at least now she'll get the proper care needed
Is she a pedigree ?*


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *OMG!! Poor, poor lass, no wonder shes down in the dumps, bless her. Obviously she is a breeding machine for that woman, what a disgrace she is!!! Will you be reporting her ? I know I would Just so glad you took her in, at least now she'll get the proper care needed
> Is she a pedigree ?*


think shes just a normal Tabby & white...lovely markings tho...yes will be reporting her..is soooo out of order, they shouldnt be allowed other pets!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, bless, just looked at the pics, she is lovely. 
Glad you're reporting her. I think the relevant people should know what a vile person she is to drown cats
Will you keep her for good now ?*


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

yeh too right...they are not etting away with it...yeh prob...but also got to think of my other cats..but she wont be going anywhere for ages yet


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, thats it, is'nt it, you have to see how the cats you already have will take to a new kitty amongst them, lol. But for now, she is a lucky girl to have you to look after her and her impending babies*


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, thats it, is'nt it, you have to see how the cats you already have will take to a new kitty amongst them, lol. But for now, she is a lucky girl to have you to look after her and her impending babies*


Thankyou for your kind words xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She must have recycled quick!


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Just wish I knew how far she is? she was living in a barn so iv been told..f***ing disgusting...


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG, so basically, she would of had her kittens and got pregnant again  How many cats has this woman got ? or should I say breeding machines*


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

I have no idea, I got her from a friend who rescued her...They gave my friend the 2 kittens, without mum, then 3 days later said, "you can have this pregnant one too". she only got it out of the lady today that socks IS the kittens mum..


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh god it gets worse I really hope somebody gets in there and saves the rest*


----------



## Dylan-rascal6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Any news yet? How far gone do you think she is now? Its such a sad situation! At least socks and her kittens will get the care they need now!
Well done you for rescuing her!! Good luck

Anna x


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

sad news guys....socks passed away last night...we came home from seeing our new kitten and she was on the floor in the kitchen...we took her straight to the vets and they confirmed that she had an illness due to too many pregnancies close together...her babies were dead...vet reakons that she was 10 months old, and on her 2nd litter....

we had no choice but to put her to sleep....

so sad ....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bshcatz said:


> sad news guys....socks passed away last night...we came home from seeing our new kitten and she was on the floor in the kitchen...we took her straight to the vets and they confirmed that she had an illness due to too many pregnancies close together...her babies were dead...vet reakons that she was 10 months old, and on her 2nd litter....
> 
> we had no choice but to put her to sleep....
> 
> so sad ....


oh my god, im so sorry, sending big hugs to you, when your ready put abit about socks in rainbow bridge,

RIP socks,


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww that is so sad How awful I do so hope you will report this woman now as I think what she did is utterly disgraceful & Socks should NOT have had to endure that

I tell you some people need bl***y shooting


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh poor little Socks - how sad after she had found a lovely home with you. I, too, hope you report the people responsible for neglecting her.

Run free at the Bridge, fur babe.

xxxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG!! no poor little socks. I'm so so sorry

Run free over The Rainbow Bridge little girl*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

poor little darling :sad: she was only a baby herself to have endured so much. 
Enjoy your life over the Rainbow Bridge little Socks.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

bshcatz said:


> sad news guys....socks passed away last night...we came home from seeing our new kitten and she was on the floor in the kitchen...we took her straight to the vets and they confirmed that she had an illness due to too many pregnancies close together...her babies were dead...vet reakons that she was 10 months old, and on her 2nd litter....


That's awful, I am sorry.

Did the vet name the illness?

Liz


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Poor little girl


----------



## Dylan-rascal6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh no, thats terrible! Hope the old owner gets what she deserves!
At least socks was looked after well near the end!

Anna


----------

